# BLue screen when changing channels on S2?



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Just a couple days ago, my S2 started showing a blue screen when switching channels or jumping from the menu to Live TV, whereas for the last four years it's been a black screen. Widespread change, freaky occurence or sign of impending doom? It doesn't seem to last any longer and the displays still pop up over it as normal.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

There are other similar blue screen on channel change reports in the 9.1 bugs thread.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

i have the quick blue screen also since the update.


----------



## john123 (Nov 18, 2002)

I got it too - and it's worse - it also shows up as the background when playing music via HMO - way to bright!


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

moonscape said:


> i have the quick blue screen also since the update.


As do I. Funky, but not a problem.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I have the same blue screen. I have a single tuner 240 TIVO using serial connector w/Motorola DCT2000 w/S-Video.


----------



## msrolla (Feb 11, 2004)

Both of my series 2 single tuners are also showing brief blue screens. What's interesting is that my Toshiba SD-H400 screen is showing black instead of blue.

None of it seems to be causing any operational problems, though.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

msrolla said:


> Both of my series 2 single tuners are also showing brief blue screens. What's interesting is that my Toshiba SD-H400 screen is showing black instead of blue.
> 
> None of it seems to be causing any operational problems, though.


My SD-H400s show black too.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

If you're seeing the light blue screens, could I ask that you do two things if possible:

1) Post a screenshot. We still have not been able to replicate this problem here, a screenshot may give us some clues.

2) Send me your TSN via private message. Don't post your TSN to the thread!

Thanks!
Pony


----------



## tralfaz (Jan 9, 2004)

My TV is standard def - 4:3. Widescreen videos that I transfer to my Tivo display like DVDs in widescreen mode - with black "bars" at the top and bottom of the screen (blank space really). Those "bars" are now blue, too. The other blue areas I've noticed are funky - this one is truly annoying.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I thought this was happening because I got a new TV (went from SD tube to HDTV widescreen LCD). I guess it's not. My TiVo is connected to a Sony Bravia XBR4 40" via S-Video cable. 

It only occurs when there is nothing on the screen (no menu) when transitioning from menus to playing video (recorded or live) or vice-versa. It usually occurs at times of very sluggish behavior on the S2 since it takes longer to change screens (this usually occurs when the TiVo hasn't indexed/garbage collected for a while).


----------



## tralfaz (Jan 9, 2004)

Rebooted my Tivos (2), blue screens went away... so far.

The blue screen phenomenon didn't start directly after the last service update, it was a few days later (so seemingly at random). I don't know how long it will be until I'm convinced the blue screen is gone for good.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Hey guys, I've only received two TSN's via PM...could use some more. If you're seeing the light blue screens described above, send me a note with your TSN. Thanks!

Pony


----------



## msrolla (Feb 11, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Hey guys, I've only received two TSN's via PM...could use some more. If you're seeing the light blue screens described above, send me a note with your TSN. Thanks!
> 
> Pony


Pony -

Mine straightened out after I unplugged it and plugged it back in. Otherwise, I could have sent you a video. Do you still want my TSN now that it's working ok?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> If you're seeing the light blue screens, could I ask that you do two things if possible:
> 
> 1) Post a screenshot. We still have not been able to replicate this problem here, a screenshot may give us some clues.
> 
> ...


A third request...make a new post here if you've seen the light blue screen when playing back music from TiVo Desktop (and describe what you saw). Even if you've mentioned it before, appreciate a new post.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

msrolla said:


> Pony -
> 
> Mine straightened out after I unplugged it and plugged it back in. Otherwise, I could have sent you a video. Do you still want my TSN now that it's working ok?


Yes please. Thanks!

Pony


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I just sent a PM..

Of my 3 tivos...only the 240 is getting the blue screen.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Interesting, mine's a 240 also. I've noticed the light blue background in basically three places:
1. Going from menus to video.
2. Going from video to menus.
3. When running a HME app and the "Please Wait" graphic is displayed.

Pretty much any place there should be a black background, there is now a light blue background, just like the picture in the post above.


----------



## flip123 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have the light-blue screens on a 240 as well. TivoPony I will send you my TSN.

Phil


----------



## john123 (Nov 18, 2002)

Mine is a 240 too - my 540 doesn't have the issue.

Here's the 240 in the music app:



TSN in PM as requested.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I restarted my 240 S2 and now the backgrounds are black again. I'm not sure if they'll switch to blue or not, but I had 9.1 for 2 weeks before the blue screen showed up the first time.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I also have the blue screen. I do I send a private message to Tivoponey???


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I figured it out.


----------



## dweb13 (Apr 9, 2003)

So, any clue what's going on?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Likely, the wrong loopset is being called, or it is calling the right loopset, but it is "mistitled". My active units are fine though.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

my series 2 240 tivo just started doing this tonight. i notice it when i change channels (it shows for a second or so) also it shows when i play a recorded show, it will show the blue screen for a second and a half before it starts playing the show

just like classicsat said, the probably had something simple like a spelling error that is calling for the wrong thing, instead of a black screen (i have no idea how the tivo works, lol)


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

I noticed this happening about a week ago. It only happened for about a day. Haven't had a problem since.

Tib


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The blue background is back today, 5 days after it went away when I rebooted.


----------



## carltp (Dec 16, 2003)

I've got it, too. Thought my unit was dying until I found this thread. Rebooting seems to make it go away for a while, which to me (software engineer) sounds like memory corruption....


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

After the Fall service update was applied to my TiVo S2, I see a "flash" of a blue screen before playing a recorded video. I just figured it was a change in the way it operated, because it doesn't impact the way the TiVo works at all. It's such a quick flash of blue that I don't think I could get any kind of a recording or anything.


----------



## uncle leo (Apr 24, 2007)

Like most other people, after I restarted my TiVo the blue screen has gone away. The other issue that I was having along with the blue screen was with the Advance button. I have not hacked it if anyone needs to know. When I would press it, instead of going to the end of my recording it would advance about 10 seconds, but never as far as the end and not back to the begining.
Hopefully I am not thread jacking, this is being posted because it seems to have been a problem during the time of my Blue Screen. Anyone else experiencing both these issues?


----------



## BigClarkDogg (Jul 29, 2007)

I also have this issue and have rebooted repeatedly to solve the problem only to have the blue screen come back a day or two later. I use that TV for playing MP3s and really can't stand the blue screen. Not to mention the color is really hard on the tube causing discoloration in the corners of the screen. Black is where it's at, how do I get it back?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Until TiVo fixes the bug, you can't get it back without periodically restarting the TiVo.

Since TiVoPony hasn't posted in this thread recently, I can only assume TiVo either reproduced the problem or has enough info to go on from the PM's he's received.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I sent the PM about this on 11/02...and i just noticed that it still states as "Unread" in my Confirm reciept PM folder.... :-(


----------



## lorenbc (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm seeing the same thing, just in the last 3 or 4 days. Also, both of my Tivos have started to not change the channel properly via the serial cord. I tried it with a different cable box, same results. Once I reconnected the light emitter cables, it started changing channels correctly (albeit slowly). Weird.

Loren


----------



## SoCalFKK (Sep 13, 2004)

My 240 has been doing the same since the latest update, and although I don't mind the quick flash of blue-violet I now see, I have noticed a bad result elsewhere. When I capture the analog output of my 240, some videos have that blue-violet color running up the right side of the screen. It's just a few pixels wide and only visible on my monitor and iPod, not on the TV set. Seems to be confined to my Medium Quality recordings.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Are people still seeing this issue (blue screen)?

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TiVoPony said:


> Are people still seeing this issue (blue screen)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony


Yes, I'm still seeing it on my 240.


----------



## carltp (Dec 16, 2003)

The blue screen problem seems to have gone away on my box.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> Are people still seeing this issue (blue screen)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony


Yes.

In fact, it just started yesterday or the day before, when it hadn't been there previously.


----------



## msrolla (Feb 11, 2004)

I haven't been using my 240 as frequently since I got my S3, but yes - my 240 is generating a brief blue screen on channel change and on going from TiVo Central to Live TV.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes it is still there on my 240 S2 as of yesterday. 

I haven't rebooted it in a while, which temporarily gets rid of the blue screen, but since there hasn't been an update to the 240's software since I first experienced this I would be surprised if it permanently went away.


----------



## BigClarkDogg (Jul 29, 2007)

I still have it too. Rebooting seems to work until it makes the nightly call in to the tivo service. The main annoyance with it is that it is really hard on my old 27" CRT tv and causes discoloration in the corners if left up too long during music playback.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I still have the "Blue Screen" also. I have a single tuner 240 using the serial port with the DCT2000 moto box.


----------



## wallace (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes, the problem exists on my Series 2 240 unit as well and I just saw it today (it is on a unit that is not my primary unit that someone else in the house uses which is why I never noticed it initially). It happens when I change channels or I am transitioning from a menu screen to live TV. I sent Pony my TSN in a private message because I just now saw this thread for the first time.

I am using it with the serial port going into a DirecTV receiver if that matters. I am holding off on rebooting in case someone at TiVo wants to yank some info while the problem is present.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TiVo Pony, do you still want TSN's of the afflicted Tivos?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

yes...still seeing blue..


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, now this is annoying. I really don't mind the blue as it flashes between channel changes or even when it can't tune in a channel, but this is ridiculous. Now I have blue on the top and bottom of a letterboxed recording. The recording is a non-tivo video transfered from PC to a 540 tivo, but that recording had no video, just audio. So I tried transferring the bad copy to my 240 to see what I'd get and I got video and audio, but with blue bars on top and bottom. It's really really annoying.








edit: So today I transfered the same "bad" video from the 540 to my DT and it works just fine - audio, video and black where there is no picture. So then I tried to transfer that copy to the 540 and again, no video on the 540.


----------



## wallace (Jun 19, 2002)

TiVoPony asked the question a week ago if we still saw the blue screen, and then he goes MIA? Pony, assuming that you are not on vacation or something please just drop as a friendly hello to let us know you saw our responses and the appropriate people are responding


----------



## TrueViewer (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm seeing the same thing on my Series 2 240. Screenshots are exactly the symptoms.


----------



## clam729 (Nov 28, 2004)

tralfaz said:


> My TV is standard def - 4:3. Widescreen videos that I transfer to my Tivo display like DVDs in widescreen mode - with black "bars" at the top and bottom of the screen (blank space really). Those "bars" are now blue, too. The other blue areas I've noticed are funky - this one is truly annoying.


Same here on both of my S2 240 units. I also experience little blue "lines" that appear on the picture. 2 Tivos, same channel, same blue "lines" going through the picture. Another non-Tivo TV, same channel, same cable box, no lines at all.

Rebooting the units does not help for my "blues"


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

TivoPony is there any fix coming for the Blue Screen anytime soon?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

wallace said:


> TiVoPony asked the question a week ago if we still saw the blue screen, and then he goes MIA? Pony, assuming that you are not on vacation or something please just drop as a friendly hello to let us know you saw our responses and the appropriate people are responding


I posted to the thread just a week ago...we're still evaluating, appreciate the details people are providing.

Pony


----------



## wallace (Jun 19, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> I posted to the thread just a week ago...we're still evaluating, appreciate the details people are providing.
> 
> Pony


Thanks for chiming in :up:

At least we know you are aware the issue still exists now and hopefully your team has a bit of luck tracking it down soon.


----------



## clam729 (Nov 28, 2004)

clam729 said:


> Rebooting the units does not help for my "blues"


Back-to-back reboots of both units has "fixed" the problem. Now we just wait and see how long it takes to come back...

Also, the reboots fixed the blue bars on my transferred (via TD) movies. The bars were black again on both previously transferred movies and new ones.


----------



## wallace (Jun 19, 2002)

My TiVo just seems to be depressed at the moment and I don't know what to do! When will it stop being *BLUE* ?


----------



## Kivo (Feb 20, 2003)

I just started having this problem. It's quite annoying. It doesn't seem like Tivo has put a very high priority on fixing this problem, since it's been four months since it was first reported.


----------



## fritolayguy (Oct 31, 2002)

Kivo said:


> I just started having this problem. It's quite annoying. It doesn't seem like Tivo has put a very high priority on fixing this problem, since it's been four months since it was first reported.


I guess if it had an impact on the ability to play recorded programming, or watch live TV, it would rate a higher priority.

I have had the bluescreens for some time, and it wasn't enough of a problem for me to research it here in the forum. I just happened to be on the forum today, and saw the title of the post. 
After reading through the responses I decided to try the restart method mentioned in several posts. Sure enough, I restarted the Series 2 today, and the blue screens are gone...

Just my 2c


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

fritolayguy said:


> After reading through the responses I decided to try the restart method mentioned in several posts. Sure enough, I restarted the Series 2 today, and the blue screens are gone...


Restarting is only a temporary fix. The blue screen will return at some point. For me it was 5 days later. I'd be curious to see how long it takes to return on other people's TiVos boxes.

As for a fix, since there have been no new software releases since this problem was first reported, I don't see how people can say one way or the other whether TiVo is or is not working on fixing the problem.


----------



## BigClarkDogg (Jul 29, 2007)

Not a problem? That harsh blue screen does work on my 27"CRT TV. It creates hot spots in the corners of the screen that over time cause discoloration during normal viewing. It may not be a problem for most people, but when using the music playback in HMO, you get the hot blue color. I happen to use that feature all the time, and the blue screen is incredibly annoying and rough on the TV.

As far as when it comes back after a restart? Seems to come back the next day.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've seen it come back in less than half a day and I don't think it's ever been more the 4 or 5 days before I notice it again. I restarted my 240 on friday evening and as of almost noon today, the blue hasn't returned yet.


----------



## trishw22 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you to all who are posting to this thread. I rearranged my AV equipment today which required powering down the TiVo for a couple of hours and after restarting it my Series 2 also displayed the light blue screen described by other users when changing channels or starting to play a recorded program.

I have rebooted as suggested and the blue screen has returned to black. I will report back if and when the blue screen returns.

I understand how difficult it can be to fix a problem that is hard to replicate. 

Thanks Again!


----------



## davidgelb (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey everyone,
I am getting the blue screen on my Sony s2 (110) running s/w 9.1-01-2-110. I seem to get it when it is changing channels, loading a recorded show, switching to Rhapsody music, etc.


Also, on my Tivo 40 s2, I get the 10 second video scramble when changing channels. Every time I change a channel, I get about 10 seconds of cubed and scrambled video.

This is very annoying!!!!! Any word on fixes?

Thanks,
David


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I did a restart the other day and 2 days later the blue screen came back. TIVOpony any fix coming???


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

timstack8969 said:


> I did a restart the other day and 2 days later the blue screen came back. TIVOpony any fix coming???


Honestly, this is a really tough one to replicate. As in, we simply haven't been able to. Nor have we been able to identify any reason this would be happening.

The good news is, we did bring some of the folks experiencing the problem into beta and it hasn't surfaced again. Of course, without knowing precisely what was wrong to begin with, or what is different in the current software that resolved it, it's difficult to say with certainty that it's gone for good.

The new release is frozen and soaking, so we're still a few weeks away from the update being available to everyone (barring any showstoppers).

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## fritolayguy (Oct 31, 2002)

I know I'm jinxing myself but...Since my post on the 17th, the issue has still not returned. 

creak-- (sound of fingers crossing....)


Update---- as of 4/21- still no issue with the blue screens returning....


----------



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

This is either a problem because of a weak signal on my incoming cable tv cable, or it just pops up at random when rebooting Tivo.

Here's what happened.. Last night I was re-organizing my power cables and therefore had to reboot Tivo several times. When I was finally done and booted Tivo back up I discovered the blue screen problem. So, this probably has something to do with rebooting.. although I am also experiencing a poor signal on my incoming cable tv.. my cable modem still has sync but the tv's are having problems.

Anyways, here's some stills I snapped:










Notice the blue pixel in the overscan area on the right.










Closer up to the overscan pixel on the right side of the screen.










While changing channel.​
I'll repost after they fix the cable-tv problem and maybe that will narrow down the possibilities.

BTW: This is my 1st real bug/issue with Tivo since I signed up back in 99'.. well besides the advertisement "features". Oh, and besides lightning frying my Series1.


----------



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

After some basic troubleshooting I found that it happens on both composite and s-video.. and I tested on another tv.. its definitely Tivo.


----------



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

Great googly moogly.. I did a reboot though the software and its gone!


----------



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

Its back. 

Tivopony: any ideas whats going on yet?


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Interesting. Both my Tivos have been doing this for months. I thought it was intentional until I happened to notice this thread. 

I hope there's a fix soon; it's annoying.


----------



## treyj (May 13, 2002)

I've been seeing this for a few weeks, and I too thought it was just the way it is now. But I don't like it; I've had TiVo for many years and my brain always thinks "uh oh!" when I see that blue screen. It reminds of of the BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death) with earlier versions of Windows. I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## carltp (Dec 16, 2003)

i had to reboot earlier this week because the problem came back. everything was fine for the last few months for me.


----------



## john123 (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm, still getting this too - had to reboot last night when watching a widescreen video converted to tivo format with videora - the letterboxing at the top and bottom were showing up in the light blue - very annoying, and not exactly good for the TV.


----------



## ragingfish (Jul 3, 2004)

I JUST developed this problem sometime overnight. Very irritating. PMed my TSN to TP...hope to have some sanity soon!


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

My 140 model has now developed the blue-screen thing too. I rarely watch live TV on it so I don't generally see channel changing blue screens, but I do get one big blue screen right when I start playing a program from the Now Playing list.

The blue is really rather shocking, especially in a dark room.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I still have the Blue Screen with my TIVO. I have a 240 single tuner using the serial connector with Motorola DCT2000 cable box using 9.3 software.


----------



## Motown Doug (Oct 14, 2005)

Just in case anyone is counting, I also have the blues. Noticed it for the past few weeks/months when there were screen changes, but it really got annoying when I went to watch a letterbox video the other day. I do not want to reboot everytime I want to watch some widescreen video!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I can confirm that 9.3 *did not* fix the blue screen issues. I've had it twice already since 9.3 installed and I rarely use my S2.


----------



## BigClarkDogg (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep I still have it as well. 9.3 did not fix it at all.


----------



## mlium (Dec 31, 2003)

Guys, this is getting ridiculous. I realize that some people say "huh, funky but not a problem" but if you listen to music through your TiVo or watch content that's letterboxed it's the most horrid and eye-straining thing in the world.

Please, Mr TiVo, nail this bug so I can watch letterboxed content without having to wear sunglasses.


----------



## Hagbeard (May 13, 2007)

Any fixes yet? It's still here.


----------



## onestep (Oct 15, 2007)

My S2 s400 unit just started doing the blue screen thing.


----------



## pokegol (Feb 24, 2003)

Not to beat what seems to be a dead horse, but I have 2 240's that seem to have this problem. At least through this thread I found out that a reboot will temporarily fix it.


----------



## Johnstone (Feb 17, 2002)

For me, it seems to happen after I've been using the Universal Swivel Search from the Find Programs menu.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

I thought it was odd when the black transitional screens turned blue, but I didn;t worry about it. Then I saw this thread.

The first time I noticed this was a little bit before I received the 9.3.2b update. I did notice that the blue screen stopped appearing after rebooting.

I now have the blue screen again. (I'm PMing my TSN to TivoPony.)

This is on a Series2 240. I haven't listened to music, but I do subscribe to some Video on Demand items. (I rebooted (which made the blue go away), then I played some downloaded videos, but that didn't make the blue come back.)

I'll try a few more things to see if I can figure out what might cause the blue to appear.


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

My 240 just started doing the blue screen about 2 weeks ago. It had never done this before. I didn't care about it until tonight when I went to watch a transferred video on my Tivo and the bars were blue! 

I just restarted and I am back to black (for now.)

UPDATE: My restart lasted 2 days. I am now back to blue. Time for another restart.

UPDATE: The second restart lasted around a week but then went back to blue. I guess this issue is here to stay.

UPDATE: Same story. The restart lasts a few days and then it goes back. Oh well, guess I will just keep restarting.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

The blue reappeared just after I had watched a program from "Video on Demand". I wonder if the problem is related to watching certain kinds of non-recorded programs?

The show I had watched was from Systm: "Systm - Unlock Secret Features On Your Digital Camera".

Has anyone seen the blue screen on a TiVo that *doesn't* use any Video on Demand? If so, do you play other transferred content (like AVIs transferred from a computer, or from Music Choice or Home Movies), or Photos & Slideshows, or other streaming content (like from Live365)?

I'll try rebooting and replaying the Systm download and see if it recurs.

EDIT: Yes, that confirms it -- playing that Video on Demand causes the blue to start occurring.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Mine started after using the swivel search and downloaded some shows.

I rebooted and it was ok.

Today I watched and deleted the swivel shows and the blue came back.


----------



## staggart (Jul 10, 2009)

I am confirming that I too have seen the blue letterboxing problem after a video on demand view.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

juanian said:


> The blue reappeared just after I had watched a program from "Video on Demand". I wonder if the problem is related to watching certain kinds of non-recorded programs?
> 
> The show I had watched was from Systm: "Systm - Unlock Secret Features On Your Digital Camera".
> 
> ...


I have a Tivo S3 and a Tivo S2 (240) hooked up to my TV. I've gone through both Tivos to setup only HD channels on the S3, and only SD channels on the S2. I never use the Video on Demand with the S2, and regularly get the blue screen. Because I primarily use the S3 for content watching, I never really cared what color was displayed. I watch S2 recordings from either Tivo. Maybe transferring content from the S2 to S3 triggers the blue for me? Dunno. But I can say with certainty that it's not from Video on Demand or other (inbound) transferred content.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I can tell you that it will happen the moment you access downloaded content.

I just got it when I accessed an Amazon dl.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> ..I never use the Video on Demand with the S2, and regularly get the blue screen...





miadlor said:


> I can tell you that it will happen the moment you access downloaded content.
> 
> I just got it when I accessed an Amazon dl.


There must be something else that triggers it as well.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Did Tivo ever fix this problem? My S2 just started doing this. It is distracting to try to watch any of my programs with letterbox. The light blue boarder is a huge issue.

Is there a fix in the works?

Thanks!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo could never figure out why this occurs and the S2 platform is nearing it's end of life stage (features added to the S3 aren't being added to the S2) so I don't expect this will ever be fixed.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I realize that this will probably not get fixed but my suspicion 1Z52V34W0300927013
is that the mpeg decoder may be getting put into some weird state.

Note: this is a guess and is not based on any knowledge of the TiVo h/w or s/w, merely on the fact that it requires a power off to get it back to normal.


----------

